# calcular potencia disipada por un transistor



## mariomoskis (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola,estoy usando un transistor 2n2222a y en su hoja de caracteristicas veo que la potencia disipada maxima es de :
0.5W para Tamb<25ºC
1.8W para Tcase<25ºC

me gustaria saber cual es la diferencia entre ambas,y como puedo calcular la potencia disipada para el siguiente transistor,en el cual es motor es dc de 3V y corriente maxima 0.3A, el cual controlo con una señal PWM:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/crio.jpg/

yo creo que es de la siguinete manera pero no sé,si esta bien o no:

en saturación: P=0.3*3=0.9W
en corte: P=0W


gracias


----------



## chclau (Abr 9, 2012)

La temperatura de un semiconductor se mide en su juntura, y es allí donde no hay que sobrepasar los parámetros del mismo. Como normalmente no tenemos acceso con un termómetro a la juntura, se sabe su temperatura en forma indirecta, ya sea a través de su encapsulado o de la temp. ambiente. Mirá el capítulo 3 de esta presentación:

http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6625/Clases/Dispositivos de Potencia.pdf

Un transistor en conmutación disipa la mayor parte de su potencia durante la conmutación en sí, ya que la tensión no cambia de 0 a VCC en tiempo cero. La corriente tampoco cambia de Imax a cero en tiempo cero. Durante ese tiempo que los dos van cambiando, se disipa la mayor parte de la potencia. Si sabés cuanto le lleva al transistor conmutar, podés hacer una aproximación lineal de tensión y corriente y calcular cuanta potencia disipa durante la conmutación.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

P no es igual a cero ???  el motor mueve a 900mW y con respecto a 

*"0.5W para Tamb<25ºC
1.8W para Tcase<25ºC"*

no se de donde lo sacaste esa potencias no corresponden a el 2N2222 si 1.8W y es el de el 2N2222 plastico


----------



## mariomoskis (Abr 9, 2012)

la hoja de caracteristicas la saque de aqui:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/siemens/2N2221A.pdf

entonces la potencia maxima que podra disiparar sera la de 1.8W,por lo que la tension en el colector maxima podra ser 6V,ya que P=0.3*6=1.8W, no?

y por ejemplo cuando el motor empieza a arrancar,la corriente no sera aun mayor y entonces esta potencia aumentara tambien en ese caso,no?

ahora leere el articulo que me dejaste


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2012)

mariomoskis dijo:


> la hoja de caracteristicas la saque de aqui:
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/siemens/2N2221A.pdf
> 
> entonces la potencia maxima que podra disiparar sera la de 1.8W,


Nop, esa es la potencia máxima pero con una temperatura de capsula de 25º, lo cual será muy difícil de mantener sin un buen disipador.
Nunca se debe tomar como valor de uso un parámetro establecido como "Máximo", siempre se debe tomar un coeficiente de seguridad.


> ...por lo que la tension en el colector maxima podra ser 6V,ya que P=0.3*6=1.8W, no?


Nop, cuando aparecen los 6 V sobre el colector es estando el transistor en "Corte", no hay circulación de corriente.
La potencia disipada por el dispositivo será el producto de la tensión que exista "Sobre" el dispositivo multiplicada por la corriente que circula por el dispositivo.
Si el transistor trabaja saturado, la tensión sobre este será de unos 0,75 V, por lo que la potencia disipada será:
*W = 0,75V * 0,3A = 225mW * (Si es que trabaja saturado)


> ...y por ejemplo cuando el motor empieza a arrancar,la corriente no sera aun mayor y entonces esta potencia aumentara tambien en ese caso,no?
> 
> ahora leere el articulo que me dejaste


Sip, pero igualmente, en este caso, puede ser absorbida por el transistor.


----------



## mariomoskis (Abr 9, 2012)

si entiendí bien de análisis es el siguiente:

la thermal resistance junction to ambient=300ºC/W,por lo que intentare fijar un valor por debajo de 100ºC para la Junction Temperature( ya que es un pequeño transistor) y una temperatura ambiente de 25ºC.
entonces la maxima potencia disipada podra ser de (100-25)/300=0.25W
pero como yo tengo una tension en el motor de 3V y una corriente de 0.3A,entonces estoy superando la maxima Junction Temperature que es=175ºC, ya que 25+(0.3*3)*300=295ºC

es esto correcto?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

mariomoskis dijo:


> En el cual controlo con una señal PWM





mariomoskis dijo:


> ¿y por ejemplo cuando el motor empieza a arrancar,la corriente no sera aun mayor y entonces esta potencia aumentara tambien en ese caso,no?



Si es arranque en PWM no tendras problema eso es si es continua continua, aca no podra ni comensar a emitir temperatura


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 9, 2012)

A ver, en la hoja de datos tenés esto:

Tj=175ºC
Resistencia-Termica(Juntura-Ambiente)=300ºC/W

Definiendo vos la Tamb, obtenés la máxima potencia que podés sacarle al transistor:

[LATEX]P_{max}=\frac{T_{j}-T_{a}}{R \theta_{j-a}}[/LATEX]

Si definís Tamb=25ºC:

[LATEX]P_{max}=\frac{175C-25C}{300C/W}=0,5W[/LATEX]


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 9, 2012)

Si el transistor trabaja saturado dijo:


> W = 0,75V * 0,3A = 225mW [/B] (Si es que trabaja saturado)
> 
> Sip, pero igualmente, en este caso, puede ser absorbida por el transistor.



Creo aca hay un error la tension no seria de 0.75v pues ese es el voltaje Vbe que no tiene nada que hacer en el calculo  de potencia, ya que esta se hace con la tension Vce, si el Tr esta bien saturado = Vce aproximadamente 0Vdc entonces este valor se debe tomar y el producto con la Ic sera la potencia, para fines practicos se busca que Vce sea lo mas cercano a 0Vdc asi la potencia disipada es la minima, esto se consigue aumentando la Ib y saturando muy bien el Tr, amen de que hay que trabajar con el Hfe del Tr, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chclau (Abr 9, 2012)

Repito porque me parece que no se entendió, en un transistor EN CONMUTACION son importantes  (y en muchos casos dominantes) las pérdidas de potencia DURANTE la conmutación. Sin tomar esas pérdidas en cuenta, se puede cometer un error enorme.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 10, 2012)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Creo aca hay un error la tension no seria de 0.75v pues ese es el voltaje Vbe que no tiene nada que hacer en el calculo de potencia, ya que esta se hace con la tension Vce, si el Tr esta bien saturado = Vce aproximadamente 0Vdc entonces este valor se debe tomar y el producto con la Ic sera la potencia, para fines practicos se busca que Vce sea lo mas cercano a 0Vdc asi la potencia disipada es la minima, esto se consigue aumentando la Ib y saturando muy bien el Tr, amen de que hay que trabajar con el Hfe del Tr, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu



La tensión Vce(sat) a veces puede ser elevada, a medida que la Ic aumenta, la Vce(sat) aumenta también. Para el caso de este transistor fijate que para una Ic=200mA el Vce(sat)=0,2v y para una  Ic=500mA el Vce(sat)=0,4v (el doble).



chclau dijo:


> Repito porque me parece que no se entendió, en un transistor EN CONMUTACION son importantes  (y en muchos casos dominantes) las pérdidas de potencia DURANTE la conmutación. Sin tomar esas pérdidas en cuenta, se puede cometer un error enorme.



Esa potencia de la que hablas a veces es más importante y a veces no que la potencia en saturación, dependerá de la frecuencia de switcheo y del time rise/fall del transistor o de la señal. Pero si es cierto que hay que tenerla muy en cuenta, acá les dejo el cálculo de dicha potencia sacado de una nota de aplicación (en este caso sobre un mosfet):



Lo marcado en rojo representa la potencia de la que habla *chclau*


----------

